# مدن الملجأ فى الكتاب المقدس



## smsmh1704 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

مدينة أو مدن ملجأ:​
كانت ست من مدن اللاويين قد عيَّنها اللاويين قد عيّنها الله ليلتجي إليها القاتل من ولي الدم إلى أن يجرى القضاء الشرعي. فإذا حكم عليه اسلم إلى ولي الدم فقتله وإلا أُبيح له أن يعيش في تلك المدينة ودائرة الفي ذراع حواليها إلى أن يموت رئيس الكهنة الكائن وقت القتل. وكانت من هذه المدن شرقي الاردن وثلاث غربيه، وكانت لبني اسرائيل متوطنين كانوا ام غرباء. وذكر في الكتاب بتدقيق جميع شروط الالتجاء غليها (عد 35: 14 و 33 وتث 19: 4 - 13). واما اسماء هذه المدن فقادش في الجليل وشكيم في جبل افرام وحبرون في يهوذا. وفي عبر الأردن باصر في البرية وراموت في جلعاد وجولان في باشان (يش 20: 7 و 8). ولا يعرف أين كان يجري التحقيق عن أمر القاتل؟ أفي مدينة الملجأ أم بقرب موضع القتل. قيل أن العبرانيين كانوا ينصبون عند مفارق الطرق ألواح مكتوب عليها كلمة ملجأ لتدل القاتل إلى جهة مدينة الملجا. 
*1- باصر *​اسم عبري معناه ((حصن)) وهو: (1) اسم رجل هو ابن موفح من سبط اشير (2) اسم مدينة في نصيب رأوبين. وأعطيت للاويين وكانت من مدن الملجأ. وتقع شرقي الأردن (تث 4: 43 ويش 20: 8 و21: 36 و1 اي 6: 78). ثم أخذها الموآبيون وحصنها ميشع ملك موآب (انظر حجر موآب سطر 27) ويظن أنها ام العمد التي تقع على بعد خمسة أميال ونصف شرقي حشبون، وثمانية أميال ونصف شمالي شرقي مأدبا.
2-حَبْرُون​:

اسم عبري معناه ((عصبة، صحبة، رباط، اتحاد)). وهي:
(1) لاوي ابن قهات ومؤسس أسرة (خروج 6: 18 و عدد 3: 19 و 1 اخبار 6: 2 و 18 و 23: 12).
(2) مدينة في أرض يهوذا الجبلية (يشوع 15: 48 و 54)، ودعيت أصلاً قرية أربع (مدينة رباعية، تيترابوليس) (تكوين 23: 2 و يشوع 20: 7)، انظر أربع. وقد بنيت سبع سنين قبل صوعن، في مصر (عدد 13: 22)، وكانت موجودة من وقت مبكر في أيام ابراهيم، الذي سكن بعض الزمن في جوارها، تحت بلوطات أو بطمات ممرا (تكوين 13: 18 و 35: 27). وماتت سارة هناك، واشترى ابراهيم مغارة المكفيلة لتكون قبراً، وقد اشتراها من الحثيين الذين كانوا يملكون المدينة حينئذ (تكوين 23: 2-20). وتغرب اسحق ويعقوب مدة من الزمن في حبرون (تكوين 35: 27 و 37: 14). زارها الجواسيس، ووجدوا العناقيين ساكنين فيها (عدد 13: 22) وكان ملكها هوهام، أحد أربعة ملوك تحالفوا مع ادوني صادق ضد يشوع، لكنهم انهزموا، وأسروا، وقتلوا (يشوع 10: 1-27). وأُخِذَت حبرون نفسها فيما بعد وأهلك سكانها (الآيات 36-39). هذه القصة لها تكملة في يشوع 11: 21 و 2، حيث سجل أن يشوع في ذلك الوقت قطع العناقيين من حبرون، ودبير، وعناب، وكل البلاد الجبلية، وأهلك مدنهم تماماً. لكن بعد هذه الحملة الأولى العامة، رجع المتبقون بالتدريج من مخابئهم وملاجئهم. وفي مدى سنوات قليلة أعادوا بناء كثير من المدن المخربة. وكان بين أولئك الراجعين بقايا القبائل الثلاث من العناقيين الذين سكنوا في حبرون. فلقد وجدوا مستوطنين هنا مرة أخرى بعد غزو كنعان (يشوع 14: 12). وقد طالب كالب بهذه المقاطعة ملكاً له، عندما امتلك سبط يهوذا إقليمه المخصص له بعد موت يشوع، عاد كالب فأخذ حبرون (قضاة 1: 10 و 19 و 20 و يشوع 15: 13-19). وكان لحبرون قرى تابعة لها (يشوع 15: 54). وقد أعطيت للكهنة، وكانت إحدى مدن الملجأ (يشوع 20: 7 و 21: 10-13 و 1 اخبار 6: 54-57). وأرسل داود إلى هناك جزءاً من غنيمة صقلع التي استردها (1 صموئيل 1: 1-3 و 11 و 32 و 5: 1-5 و 1 ملوك 2: 11 و 1 اخبار 29: 27)، وولد هناك عدد من أولاده (2 صموئيل 3: 2-5 و 1 اخبار 3: 1-4). ودفن هناك ابنير (2 صموئيل 3: 32) ووضع رأس ايشبوشث ف رأس ايشبوشث في القبر نفسه (2 صموئيل 4). وفي حبرون رفع ابشالوم راية العصيان (2 صموئيل 15: 17-10). وحصنها رحبعام (2 اخبار 11: 5 و 10). وأثناء السبي، عندما احتل الأدوميون جنوب يهوذا، وقعت حبرون، ضمن أماكن أخرى، في أيديهم. وقد استرجعها منهم يهوذا المكابي. في ذلك الوقت كان لها قلعة ذات أبراج وكانت رأس المدن الأخرى. ولم تذكر في العهد الجديد. وحبرون هي الآن مدينة الخليل. لأنها مدينة ابراهيم خليل الله (يع 2: 23). وهي من أقدم المدن في العالم التي لا تزال آهلة بالسكان، وحبرون واقعة في الوادي وعلى منحدر، وتعلو 3040 قدماً فوق مستوى البحر. وهي على بعد 19 ميلاً إلى الجنوب الغربي من أورشليم، وثىثة عشر ميلاً ونصف ميل إلى الجنوب الغربي من بيت لحم. ويوجد 25 ينبوعاً من الماء وعشرة آبار كبيرة قرب حبرون، مع كروم وغابات زيتون. وفي المكان الذي قيل أن فيه قبر ابراهيم وسارة واسحق ويعقوب أقيمت كنيسة في عصر الإمبراطور جستنان. وفي ذلك المكان يقوم اليوم جامع كبير.
(3) اسم رجل ذكر في جداول الأنساب لسبط يهوذا (1 اخبار 2: 42 و 43). 
3- راموت جلعاد​:

اسم عبري معناه ((مرتفعات جلعاد)) هذه كانت مدينة للاموريين ثم صارت للجاديين. وهي من أشهر مدنهم وموقعها شرقي الأردن. وقد أعطيت للاويين وعينت مدينة للملجأ (تث 4: 43 ويش 20: 8). وتدعى أيضاً الرامة (2 أخبار 22: 6). وكانت مركز أحد الوكلاء الذين أقامهم سليمان على شؤون التموين 01 مل 4: 13).
وبعد ذلك استولى عليها الاراميون فتحالف اخاب ويهوشافاط لإرجاعها، غير أن اخاب جرح جرحاً بليغاً ومات في الموقعة (1 مل 22: 2-36 و 2 أخبار ص 18).
ومما يذكر عنها أيضاً أن يورام (يهورام) جرح فيها بعد استرجاعها من الاراميين. ومُسح فيها أيضاً ياهو القائد ملكاً على إسرائيل بأمر اليشع (2 مل 8: 28 و 2 أخبار 22: 5 و 6). ويرّجح أنها تل راميث الحالية.

4-جُولاَن​:

ربما كان هذا الاسم كنعانياً وربما كان معناه ((شاطئ)) أو ((جانب)) أو ((جولان)) من الفعل جال. وهو اسم مدينة شهيرة للملجأ في باشان كانت تخص نصف سبط منسى شرق الأردن (تث 4: 43 و يش 20: 8 و 21: 27 و 1 اخبار 6: 71) ومنها تسمت تلك الناحية المعروفة باسم جولانيتس جولان الآن. ويذكر يوسيفوس في تاريخه عن الأمة اليهودية أن الكسندر جانيسوس مني بشر هزيمة قرب هذا المكان ثم أعاد عليها حملة أخرى فيما بعد ودمرها. وتقع هذه المنطقة بين حرمون واليرموك وتنقسم إلى جزئين: القسم الجنوبي أرض لينة قابلة للحرث، والشمالي نصف صخري وكان الجزء المنبسط منها يروى بمجاري من حرمون وينابيع عديدة، وبها مراعي من أغنى نوع في سوريا أما الآن فإنها خرب
5-قادَش​:

اسم سامي معناه ((مقدس)) وهو اسم: (1) قادش برنيع-وكانت تدعى عين مشفاط (تك 14: 7). وقد دعيت عيون الماء المجاورة لها باسم ماء مريبة قادش (عد 27: 14 وتث 32: 51) ودعاها النبي حزقيال مياه مريبة قادش (حز 47: 19 و 48: 28) كما دعيت بالاختصار ماء مريبة (عد 20: 13 و 14) أي ماء المخاصمة لأنه هناك تذمر بنو إسرائيل من اجل الماء واصموا موسى. فأمره الله أن يكلم الصخرة كلاماً فتخرج لهم ماء ليشربوا. ولكن موسى لم يكلم الصخرة كما أمره الرب بل ضربها بالعصا كما كان قد فعل سابقاً في رفيديم فأجرى الله له العجيبة وتفجر الماء من الصخور ولكن الله قاصص موسى لأنه لم يطع تماماً ليعطي مجداً أحرى للرب. وكان الحكم على موسى أنه لن يدخل أرض كنعان. وما جاء في مز 106: 32 يشير إلى هذا. أما ما جاء في تث 33: 8 ومز 81: 7 و 95: 8 فيصدق على رفيديم وقادش. وإذا استثنينا جبل سيناء لا نجد بقعة اشتهرت في تاريخ بني إسرائيل كما اشتهرت قادش برنيع. فقد تمركز فيها بنو إسرائيل مدة 38 سنة من سني تيههم الأربعين (عد 20: 1 و 16). ولكن يظهر من تث 2: 14 أنهم قضوا معظم تلك المدة خارج قادش فيسوغ لنا أن نستنتج من هذا أن خيمة الاجتماع وتابوت العهد ظلا فيها كما سكن موسى ورؤساء الشعب فكانت مركزاً عاماً يرجع إليه الشعب لأجل العبادة والقضاء وحلَ المشاكل الكبرى لأنه لا يمكن لشعب كبير متبدّ أن يسكن مع مواشيه في بقعة محدودة كهذه. وفي قادش ماتت مريم أخت هارون وموسى (عد 20: 1) وفيها حصل تمرد قورح وجماعته (عد 16: 1-40). ومنها أرسل موسى الجواسيس الاثني عشر ولما عادوا من تجسسهم تذمر الشعب على موسى والله فحرم الرب كل ذلك الجيل من دخول الأرض المقدسة وقضى عليهم أن يفنوا في البرية ما عدا كالب بن يفنة ويشوع بن نون (عد 13 و 14). وبمقابلة آيات مختلفة من الكتاب المقدس نستطيع تحديد موقع قادش بوجه تقريبي. فقد كانت عند طرف برية صين (عد 20: 1) إلى الجهة الغربية من وادي العربة، قرب التخم الجنوبي لأرض سبط يهوذا أو الحد الجنوبي لبني إسرائيل (عد 34: 4). وهي على مسيرة احد عشر يوماً من حوريب (جبل سيناء) بسرعة سفر بني إسرائيل في تلم الأيام وفي اتجاه جبل سعير وعلى طريقه. ولم تكن بعيدة عن تخم ادوم وجبل هور. ومنها أرسل موسى رسلاً إلى ملك ادوم يستأذنه في عبور أرضه إلى بلاد موآب (عد 20: 14-21). ويرّجح أنها عين قديس على مسافة خمسين ميلاً من بئر سبع إلى الجنوب. وبالقرب من عين قديس تقع عين قضيرات-وهي أكبر ويظن بعضهم أنها قادش. (2) مدينة ليساكر أعطيت للاويين من عشيرة جرشون (1 أخبار 6: 72) وتدعى أيضاً قشيون (يش 21: 28). وربما كانت أبو قديس على بعد ميلين ونصف ميل جنوبي تل المتسلم (مجدو). (3) مدينة محصنة لنفتالي في الجليل أعطيت أيضاً للاويين من عشيرة جرشون (يش 20: 7 و 21: 32 و 1 أخبار 6: 76). وصارت مدينة ملجأ (يش 20: 7) وكانت مسكن باراق (قض 4: 6) وفيها جمعت دبورة سبطي زبولون ونفتالي (قض 4: 10 و 11) وأخذها تغلث فلاسر في ملك فقح (2 مل 15: 29). وقربها حدثت معركة بين يوناثان مكابيوس وديمتريوس (1مك 11: 63) وهي الآن قرية قديس على بعد عشرة أميال شمالي صفد وأربعة أميال إلى الشمال الغربي من الحولة. وموقعها جميل يشرف على جنوبي مرج عيون والحولة حولها خرب عديدة ونواويس. (4) ذكرت مدينة باسم قادش على تخم يهوذا الجنوبي في (يش 15: 23) ربما كانت هي قادش برنيع. 
6-شَكي​م:

اسم عبري معناه ((كتف)) أو ((منكب)).
(1) مدينة لها سور (تك 33: 18 و 34 و 20)، عند سفح جبل جرزيم (قض 9: 7) على أرض افرايم المرتفعة (يش 20: 7).
شكيم بلدة قديمة. فلقد خيم بالقرب منها إبراهيم (تك 12: 6)، وكان الكنعانيون يسكنون فيها. وفي أيام يعقوب، عندما عاد إلى كنعان، كان الحويون يقيمون فيها (تك 34: 2). وفيها ابتاع يعقوب قطعة حقل نصب فيها خيمته. وقد ذكر استفانوس ذلك في عظته المعروفة (اع 7: 16). وهناك أيضاً دفن جسد يوسف (يش 24: 32).
وإذ أساء شكيم بني حمور الحوي إلى دينه ابنة يعقوب، ذهب أخويها شمعون ولاوي وقتلا كل ذكر في المدينة (تك 34: 25-29). وقد غضب يعقوب لهذا التصرف (تك 34: 30-31).
بقرب شكيم رعى أخوة يوسف أغنامهم (تك 37: 12 و 13). وفيها قرأ يشوع سفر شريعة يهوه (يش 8: 30). وهناك سمع الشعب خطاب يشوع الوداعي (يش 24: 1). وقد اختيرت شكيم كإحدى مدن الملجأ (يش 20: 7 و 21: 21)، علما بأنها كانت مدينة لاوية.
وفي عصر القضاة، أشير إلى وجود مذبح للإله بعل-بريث في شكيم (قض 8: 33 و 9: 4). وهناك أقام ابيمالك بن يربعل حتى غدر به أهل شكيم (قض 9: 23 و 45).
في شكيم ثار عشرة أسباط من بني إسرائيل ضد رحبعام، وأقاموا يربعام بن نباط ملكاً عليهم (1 مل 12: 1-19)، فصارت شكيم عاصمة إسرائيل في عهد يربعام (1 مل 12: 25) وبع سقوط المملكة الشمالية بقيت شكيم (ار 41: 5)، وصارت مركزاً للسامريين.
وشكيم أو ((نابلس)) وهو اسمها الحالي، تبعد 5, 31 ميلاً شمالي أورشليم، 5,5 ميلاً جنوب شرقي السامرة. وهي تقع في الوادي الأعلى المحاط بجبل عيبال من الشمال، وجبل جرزيم من الجنوب. وهي تقع في الوادي المنحصر بينهما. سار في ذلك الوادي فلافيس فسبلسيان الإمبراطور الروماني من عماوس إلى أريحا. وإذ استولى عليها، أعاد بناءها، وسماها ((فلافيا نيابوليس)) أي ((فلافيا المدينة الجديدة)). ومنها الاسم الجديد ((نابلس)).
يُحتمل أن يكون مكانها الأصلي في شرقي الوادي المعروف ((بتل البلاطة)). ولكن المدينة اليوم تقع على غربي الوادي 1870 قدماً فوق سطح البحر. وليس فيها الآن سوى قلائل اسم يوناني معناه السامريين، ولهم كنيس يعبدون فيه أيام السبت، ومدرسة لتعليم اللغة السامرية. وقد كشف التنقيب عن هيكل بعل بريث واسوار المدينة الباقية منذ عصر الكنعانيين المبنية من حجارة كبيرة الحجم.
(2) ابن جمر الحموي، أمير شكيم، الذ اغتصب دينة ابنة يعقوب، وقتله أخويها شمعون ولاوي (تك 34).
(3) ابن جلعاد، مؤسس عشير الشكميين. واسمه ورد هنا بلفظ ((شكيم)) (عد 26: 31 ويش 17: 2).
(4) ابن شميداع، رجل من منسى (1 أخبار 7: 19).


----------



## smsmh1704 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مدن الملجأ فى الكتاب المقدس*

تصحيح 
6 - شكيم


----------



## أرزنا (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مدن الملجأ فى الكتاب المقدس*

*سلام المسيح:*

*شكرا على الموضوع*


----------

